# More Deere Layoffs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In Iowa and Illinois....we will be seeing a lot of this....others will soon follow unfortunately.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/deere-cuts-more-jobs-NAA-alison-rice/


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Going to affect every major AG company across the board. Really hard to believe anyone would be laying off workers after hearing the State of the Union address from our great Liar-in-chief LOL. Sad thing is not just the Deere workers it is also the local places they spend their money with, this is going to have a big domino effect. Really feel for those workers. AGCO and CNH surely to follow if not already.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

IBM leaked today that they will be cutting back 25% of their work force--110,000 people.

Hmmmmmm?????? Beginning of the end?

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

AGCO announced a few layoffs at their Jackson facility, and will close the Wishek welding shop in Wishek ND.

It's gonna get worse unfortunately.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

stack em up said:


> AGCO announced a few layoffs at their Jackson facility, and will close the Wishek welding shop in Wishek ND.
> 
> It's gonna get worse unfortunately.


Wishek is 30 minutes from me. I sure am sorry that is happening since its so hard to get a job in that country unless you go to the oilfields. That also could be shutting down if oil prices don't rebound.


----------

